# Aftermarket Exhaust Highway Drone



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I've been reading up on exhaust systems in the archives of the 2.5L forums lately, trying to find which aftermarket exhaust has the least amount of highway drone. Some folks say AWE Tuning provides the best exhaust with the least amount of cabin drone, while others say Magnaflow, and some say Eurojet.

I'm reaching out to the 2.5L community in hopes for finding some improved, incisive opinions on which exhaust YOU have and also if you have highway drone, or which exhaust you think will suit my needs. Ready, go!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

answer is REAL simple.

rabit =eurojet
jetta= awe


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

You haven't really answered my question. I have a 2008 Rabbit, so you're saying that Eurojet does or does not have highway drone at low RPM's and high gears?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

all im saying is that EJ is the best you can get for the wabbit


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

SLiMeX said:


> You haven't really answered my question. I have a 2008 Rabbit, so you're saying that Eurojet does or does not have highway drone at low RPM's and high gears?


Any exhaust system with a muffler and resonator will have almost no highway drone. Any exhaust system with just
one muffler will have highway drone. Does this answer your question?


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

a7xogg said:


> Any exhaust system with a muffler and resonator will have almost no highway drone. Any exhaust system with just
> one muffler will have highway drone. Does this answer your question?


I suppose it gives me a better idea what to look for in an aftermarket exhaust, however looking at the archived threads, many people say that their Eurojet and Magnaflow exhausts drones at highway speeds. I guess I'm just supposed to assume that they have removed their resonator, and that's why their exhaust drones?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

well, if this helps:

my car is a jetta 09 2.5 with:
-ej headers
-ej midpipe
-awe exhaust
-neuspeed cai


and the sound is:
-when cruising exactly at: 30, 40,50,70 there is NO drone, or sound... i sounds stock.
-it always sounds in acceleration
and well.. there IS drone at the other speeds.

at 80 it is kind of loud, but radio can "nullify" the effect.

overall it sounds real good. not bothersome at all ... and if you take the windows down, the revs up and AC/DC at max vol.. then you can enjoy it.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> well, if this helps:
> 
> my car is a jetta 09 2.5 with:
> -ej headers
> ...


 The "midpipe" is the exhaust component that connects the header to the exhaust, right? 

Also, do you have the resonator removed?


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

i have a custom magnaflow cat back on mine...when i first got it done..for some reason the shop kept the stock piping size and just a all around crappy job.however with that size piping there was no drone at all.

when i had it fixed the new shop put on 3in piping(i think it was 3..it was months ago so maybe off by a bit) and the performance is much better but at certain rpms there is a drone which bothered me at first but now im used to it.

so i guess it really depends on the diameter of the piping but im no expert.and how many mufflers you have on it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

SLiMeX said:


> The "midpipe" is the exhaust component that connects the header to the exhaust, right?
> 
> Also, do you have the resonator removed?


yep. thats the midpipe.

what resonator?? i have a full awe exhaust


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No drone at all on mine... Maybe the single tt exhaust might have some but I can't speak from experience...
I love my eurojet exhaust! Just get that and you'll not have to worry about it.
Carbonio intake stage 2 mounts and eurojet exhaust.it is a bit of a stiff ride but I don't notice any thing bad. The mounts do make the car seem to come alive id say you'd get more drone from those than the exhaust.
One thing to think of... Eurojet uses stainless piping and tig welds.most muffler shops don't and if they did you'd pay out the nose for a quality similarly constructed exhaust


SLiMeX said:


> You haven't really answered my question. I have a 2008 Rabbit, so you're saying that Eurojet does or does not have highway drone at low RPM's and high gears?


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

I have an AWE on my Rabbit. There is a little bit of drone at hwy speeds but it's not bothersome on rides less than a couple of hours. Idle sounds just right for me. I've added sound dampers above and below the trunk areas and under the seat this helped quite a bit. If you want no drone, don't do this mod. I've had this cat-back for 1 year and overall I like it but it will be for sale soon as I'm returning my car to stock before selling the car. PM me if interested in the AWE. I have the original shipping carton and can save you some $$ compared to a new one.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

I have euro jet on 06 rabbit with a test pipe and I get drone around 2600-3000rpms at highway speeds


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a magnaflow and the drone isn't bad when it is just me in the car listening to music but when I'm talking to someone in the car it irritates the crap out of me. Almost to the point where I'm going to get sound dampener for the entire car.


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

i have the awe on my jetta for over a year now and i love the sound when the windows are down .I have no problem talking to somebody in my car as long as i am not hard on the gas pedal with the windows down . there is a droning at highway speeds but this is a performance exhaust system . i dont think it as meant to be quiet.


----------



## calbrig1 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm sort of in the same position about deciding on an exhaust, too. 

I'd like a deeper, richer tone but would still like the car to be civil. I'm hard of hearing already.

Will it drown out my wife when she's nagging me about the sound?

:sly:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

calbrig1 said:


> I'm sort of in the same position about deciding on an exhaust, too.
> 
> I'd like a deeper, richer tone but would still like the car to be civil. I'm hard of hearing already.
> 
> ...


hopefully!
lol


----------



## jlabovi (Mar 8, 2008)

is there anywhere else to order the eurojet exhaust? It's been unavailable on their site for a while now


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

Eurojet isn't as loud of an exhaust as magnaflow, AWE, and others that are out there. If you're that concerned with drone either don't get an exhaust, or keep searching. I know Milltek makes an exhaust setup for the R32, find out if they make one to fit the 2.5L as well. Milltek is very high end, and is generally known for being quiet all but when you really get on the gas at higher rpm's.

Magnaflow in my experience across audi's and VW's is NOT going to ever offer the least amount of drone. Get something else if this is your primary concern. AWE is also generally a bit louder than other exhaust setups I've seen. So in regards to drone, you might want to rule these two out.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

If you want a quiet exhaust get the TT catback with 2 borla mufflers!
I let my girlfriend take my car to the store after i put it on and she didn't notice anything had changed haha


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I ended up catching a steal on a Magnaflow exhaust for my Rabbit through the classifieds. The exhaust will be installed simultaneously with a Eurojet header I'm currently having ceramic powdercoated. 

I plan on taking video before and after the installation, so keep an eye out for those in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

timmiller05 said:


> If you want a quiet exhaust get the TT catback with 2 borla mufflers!
> I let my girlfriend take my car to the store after i put it on and she didn't notice anything had changed haha


That's because she was too busy talking on the phone!
I have that exhaust and while it does have two mufflers, there is a considerable amount of drone, I'm considering putting the resonator back in.


----------

